# Steel tipped gloves ?



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I sure wish that they made steel tipped gloves.

Just when my finger nail was growing our from a slip of a pipe wrench 3 months ago. 
I shut the sliding door of my van on two of my fingers.

I cussed like a sailor for what seemed like hours. :yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You should have heated a paper clip and burned a hole in your nails to relieve the pressure, works like a charm, and the blood cools the paper clip, so it doesn't hurt.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> You should have heated a paper clip and burned a hole in your nails to relieve the pressure, works like a charm, and the blood cools the paper clip, so it doesn't hurt.


 And smells like bacon cooking..


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

How old did you say your are again...LOL!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> How old did you say your are again...LOL!


 Ya talking to me or to the bruised fingers?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> And smells like bacon cooking..


No, it smells like when you singe your eyebrows with the b-tank.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Try this!

Practice removing your fingers before closing the door!:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Ya talking to me or to the bruised fingers?


Bruised fingers...:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

HAHA !
I knew this was the place I could find a frindly shoulder to cry on.

You guy are the best.:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I sure wish that they made steel tipped gloves.
> 
> Just when my finger nail was growing our from a slip of a pipe wrench 3 months ago.
> I shut the sliding door of my van on two of my fingers.
> ...


 If that was a pic of your foot, I'd be worried.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Try this!
> 
> Practice removing your fingers before closing the door!:laughing:



Or wear sewer mitts when opening hazardous locations :lol: OUCH,,,,,


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Ask and receive








You may lose some dex though, lol


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Kinda looks like Texas....


----------

